# Ecu de Corsa.



## 0110110h (Dic 17, 2012)

Que tal, me han traído una ECU de Chevrolet Corsa Classic 1.6, modelo 2004. La ECU es una "CSUN BN S/N: 09355859N" fabricada en Tierra del Fuego, Argentina. 
 El problema del auto es que no arranca, esta muerto, conectaron el escaner y este no detecta nada. No llega señal a la bobina ni a los inyectores, osea, la ECU esta muerta. 
 Ahora que problema me encuentro al desarmarla: Componentes Chinos de los cuales no existe datasheet alguno, y cuando digo no existen créanme, dos días buscando y nada, ni siquiera una ligera referencia de los integrados. 

 En las fotos se puede ver que son integrados tipo ZIP de 15 pines, seguramente son puentes H para accionar bobinas y motores eléctricos. También se ve un integrado tipo DIP de 16 pines, no existe datasheet. Los dos transistores de la derecha son Mosfets de potencia, tampoco existen los datasheets pero pude intuir que son mosfets de potencia, además en la placa están marcados los pines de G(gate), S(source) y D(drenaje), los revise y están ok asique seguramente el problema esta en alguno de esos integrados ZIP de 15 pines, de los cuales no existe el datasheet asique no se puede hacer nada, un bajón . 
 Bueno si alguien tiene alguna info sobre estas ECU que fabrican en Argentina sera bienvenida. Los que tengan un Corsa vayan pensando en comprar una ECU de repuesto por que al parecer son totalmente descartables. Saludos a todos!
Las imágenes están en archivos adjuntos!


----------



## Walter Vidal (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola, tengo exactamente el mismo problema con la ecu de un corsa 2004 1.6 si encuentran una soluciòn pasenme el dato please!!!!


----------



## mtek (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola como estas? tenes el pin out del conector?


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 17, 2012)

verificaste la tension de la ecu?
el modulo azul, es una eprom si esta defectuosa ahi termino todo. o en warnes tal vez encuentres una de segunda
vas a encontrar mas info , por delco electronics ecm, delco es el fabricante de los principales sistemas electronicos de gm


----------



## 0110110h (Dic 17, 2012)

La alimentación esta Ok, y la memoria la pude leer sin problemas. He podido rastrear dos de los integrados hasta paginas chinas en donde los venden:
http://www.utsource.net/ic-datasheet/55199~-1007911.html
http://www.utsource.net/ic-datasheet/45980-169-1865767.html

Lo mas curioso es que ni siquiera ellos tienen los datasheet, mande una solicitud pidiéndolos a ver que responden. La IEEE tendría que hablar seriamente con estos fabricantes.


----------



## impa1 (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola primero que nada no quiero revivir muertos asique si algun administrador o moderador lee este mensaje pido no lo borre, se que el tema es viejo pero veo que no se ha dado una solucion..
Estas ecus de corsa 1.6 8v traen sistema inmovilizador en el auto el cual cuando se activa bloquea al micro de poder leer la informacion de la memoria 27c512 o 27c256 y por lo tanto no activa los pulsos de inyeccion y encendido, relay principal y relay de la bomba.. leí en el mensaje principal que decían que no tenia comunicacion con el scanner y es el principal sintoma que se presenta de que la computadora esta inmovilizada, solucion: reprogramar una memoria nueva 27c512 con un archivo clock el cual se coloca en un zocalo, se remueve la memoria original del zocalo celeste, se coloca esta memoria reprogramada, se conecta la computadora en el auto durante un minuto se gira la llave a posicion de contacto, se desconecta, se vuelve a colocar la memoria original del auto y quedaría desinmovilizada, o bien se puede desinmovilizar cargando un archivo desinmovilizado al micro con el programador upa, quise alcarar el tema para que no surga un nuevo post en el futuro y si se presenta alguien con el mismo problema pueda aclarar su duda, saludos


----------



## Mario el Yoko (Ene 20, 2020)

Que diferencia hay entre una Ecu Inmovilizada y una Desinmovilizada ? 
Significa que si está Desinmovilizada la puedo instalar al vehículo y ya funciona ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2020)

Mensaje movido.
Si hubieras usado el Buscador hubieras encontrado el mensaje que está justo arriba del tuyo.

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. *Utiliza el buscador.* y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## paulolenadro (Dic 23, 2020)

Buenos días amigos, ésta mañana me llegó una ecu ecm f03 a mi taller para hacerle inmoff y me encuentro con que no tengo y no encuentro el diagrama pinout de la ecu en cuestión , alguien que tenga datos sobre tal centralita, estaría muy agradecido si pudiesen aportar info, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2020)

Lee el mensaje #6


----------



## paulolenadro (Dic 23, 2020)

estamos hablando de diferentes ecus adjunto imagen para ver si alguien tiene pinout


----------

